# Ryonet Offers New FX CTS Exposure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new FX CTS LED exposure unit, offered by Ryonet, is designed for exposing screens that have been imaged with a computer-to-screen imaging system. Oftentimes, the wax or pigment used to directly image a screen will stick to the glass of a traditional exposure unit. 

This new machine has been designed without glass. Instead, the screen is inserted into slide rails, and a lid protects the screen and the area around it. With no glass, the screen exposes faster and more efficiently. The ability to image a positive directly to the screen provides the ultimate positive contact and increases the amount of fine detail that can be captured.

It features a single-source LED and can be controlled via a tablet. The smart application allows the operator to set the vacuum time to 0 and preprogram the exposure time. Using a photopolymer emulsion such as CryoCoat, a screen can be exposed from start to finish in 10 seconds. It will fit screens with outer dimensions up to 30 by 38 inches.

Compared to other CTS exposure units, the FX LED uses only 450 watts of high-powered UV light. This means it exposes faster with less power than comparable 1,200-6,000 watt bulbs. To see a video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRMvnH54QCo&feature=youtu.be .

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

